# Residential Tips and Tricks



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Delete this if there is already a thread like this, but I could not find one.

Can we get some of the best tips and tricks and secrets from guys that do residentials only? Time saving short cuts maybe, best shovels to get, best blowers, etc. Just your $0.02 on being the most efficient and providing the best service while making the most $$$.

- Tips for fastest way to clear.
- Marketing tips.
- What you bring along during your route.
- Best gear.
- etcetcetc

I want to hear from some more experienced folks what makes you the best at doing residentials!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

trick 1)

I use jeep to plow with, I do Only incidentals, I almost doubled the number of customers I can do over when I was running a fs PU.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Tip,
Get paid first.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

this is a forum for people in the industry (or interested in it) to share information. if you're worried about loosing business by giving someone else a tip on how to be productive/make money then there are 2 obvious problems:
1) you shouldn't be a member here
2) if your business is threatened by advice others may receive (hundreds of miles from you no less), then you must run one pitiful business. 

to the OP - a lot of this has already been covered in prior posts (imagine that - some people actually share this information!!! I wonder if they are still in business???)

I do only resi. the best tip I can give is to get as tight of a route as possible. driving between jobs is lost fuel and income. I also do not get out of the truck. I make this clear to all my customers. if they insist on shoveling I price it so high they say no (or I even loose the account entirely) but that's ok with me. 
I have never advertised, but a lot of people do and with good success. all my business comes word of mouth, but I'm just a one man show comfortable where I am with no intention of expanding what I got. 
getting a jeep is good advice. I plowed with one for years. but a regular cab, 8 foot bed pickup has been great for me as well (stay away from extended/crew cabs for resi work)


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

linckeil;2045839 said:


> this is a forum for people in the industry (or interested in it) to share information. if you're worried about loosing business by giving someone else a tip on how to be productive/make money then there are 2 obvious problems:
> 1) you shouldn't be a member here
> 2) if your business is threatened by advice others may receive (hundreds of miles from you no less), then you must run one pitiful business.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I agree wholeheartedly with your first paragraph.

I know that lots of this has already been shared, I have read most of those threads already. Just thought I would (attempt...) at compiling a thread of the most popular advice. Obviously, that is not how it is turning out. 

How big is your route? How many houses can you take on as a one man show? Why do you not want to expand? Hire some shovel monkeys and get some new contracts maybe?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't hit their garage, cars, retaining wall, pets, kids, fence, or mailbox.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Here's a tip, do commercial and forget about the resi. except for 2 or 3 to make your gas money for the storm.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

MSsnowplowing;2045869 said:


> Here's a tip, do commercial and forget about the resi. except for 2 or 3 to make your gas money for the storm.


Please explain...Is there no money is Resi.???...I bet. I could put a truck on residential and generate more per hour per truck than you on your big Commercial Lots..


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I assume you do not have a plow, and just the new blowers? Is this your first year in snow removal? How many guys do you have?

I didn't like doing residential, everyone was too picky and bidder because it was cold and snowing. Now many people make their living of residential, so maybe I just had the wrong people. You will be happy with those blowers. Get a few guys on those and one with a shovel for detail and you will fly (not as fast as a plow, but usually cleaner. Charge for this quality.) If it's only you it'll take longer, but same idea.

Tell us a little more about yourself, we can answer your questions a little better.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

JMHConstruction;2045882 said:


> I assume you do not have a plow, and just the new blowers? Is this your first year in snow removal? How many guys do you have?
> 
> I didn't like doing residential, everyone was too picky and bidder because it was cold and snowing. Now many people make their living of residential, so maybe I just had the wrong people. You will be happy with those blowers. Get a few guys on those and one with a shovel for detail and you will fly (not as fast as a plow, but usually cleaner. Charge for this quality.) If it's only you it'll take longer, but same idea.
> 
> Tell us a little more about yourself, we can answer your questions a little better.


You can check out his website for pricing information and service information, its worth the read.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Defcon 5;2045877 said:


> Please explain...Is there no money is Resi.???...I bet. I could put a truck on residential and generate more per hour per truck than you on your big Commercial Lots..


Let's do the math.

Let's use a 4 hour window for plowing a 3 inch storm.

4 hours depending on Commercial size you can do anywhere from 5 to 6 of them.

Let's use a average push of of $150 
that's $900 a storm, now commercial your sanding and that is around another $600 dollars. 
that is a total of $1,500.00

Residence averages here around 35-40 a driveway and only sanding if really needed.

So you would have to do around 37 driveways to equal the commercial aspect.

Rough est is at least 10 minutes a driveway that is 6 hours of plowing for 37 driveways.

Commercial 4 hours $1,500.00

Residential 6 hours $1,500.00

I am using these figures for just one truck.

See my point now.

In order to be equal you would need to make at least $60 a driveway.

Not knocking Resi.

But looking at the times and money you make you do make more on commercial.

It is a bit harder to get your foot in the door for commercial.

Resi. is a whole lot easier to begin with.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jhall22guitar;2045884 said:


> You can check out his website for pricing information and service information, its worth the read.


I just had the mobile version on at time, I'm using my phone. I like that because I don't get the ads, but I can't see people's websites and whatever else they have at the bottom. Switched over to desktop now, I'll check it out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a tip. Stay in the truck only,no snowblowing or shoveling .


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

grandview;2045910 said:


> Here's a tip. Stay in the truck only,no snowblowing or shoveling .


But then I wouldn't be able to complain the whole time about how cold I am, and how I can't feel my fingers or toes!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

On a serious note, OP, dress warm. Wear layers you can take off if you get hot. Try not to sweat and stay bundled, take off a layer as soon as you start to get hot. For the most part if you keep moving it's not too bad. Sometimes I use Hot Hands (hand warmers) and throw them in my gloves on the backside of my hands, so I can still grab things. Your blowers will do great, but invest in some good shovels. I'm getting some of the Snow Plow brand Snow Graders this year. I think for small snows they will kill it. Best tip I can give is don't blow the snow into the wind, if you can avoid it. Also just show pride in your work, people will remeber you and tell their friends about how good of a job you did.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

In our area most of our commercial work goes for $80-$100 per hour with a 6 hour window (2500 - 5500 ton GM truck), then most of them finish salting and non important walks. Our 2 man driveway crew with 1 larger single stage, 1 small single stage, 8' straight blade and 7' pull plow averages $130 per hour. Yes I have pay another guy but $25 after tax and insurance for that worker, with an older cheaper truck makes me more money per hour. and they are the last crew to return to the shop 8-10 hours on a 2". Our drives average $30 for no shovel up to $50 for complected and walk jobs. I wish we could get more drives.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

absolutely;2045920 said:


> In our area most of our commercial work goes for $80-$100 per hour with a 6 hour window (2500 - 5500 ton GM truck), then most of them finish salting and non important walks. Our 2 man driveway crew with 1 larger single stage, 1 small single stage, 8' straight blade and 7' pull plow averages $130 per hour. Yes I have pay another guy but $25 after tax and insurance for that worker, with an older cheaper truck makes me more money per hour. and they are the last crew to return to the shop 8-10 hours on a 2". Our drives average $30 for no shovel up to $50 for complected and walk jobs. I wish we could get more drives.


Your customers are ok with waiting up to 10 hours for a small storm to get their drives done?? That was one reason I got out of residentials, everyone wanted it done 20 minutes after it stopped snowing. They didn't understand or care that we had other customers. I hated it. With the equipment I have, I make much more, without the headaches of homeowners, doing sidewalks for other companies.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

MSsnowplowing;2045887 said:


> Let's do the math.
> 
> Let's use a 4 hour window for plowing a 3 inch storm.
> 
> ...


Im glad you like Commercial

Il stick with resi

a 3 inch storm i did 60 drives in 6 hours and made way more than $1500. And if one of my customer stiffs me Im out only 1/60th of my pay you are out 15 to 20%. In 28 years of plowing Iv had 3 dead beats.

Since Im doing ONLY resi my insurance is way less than yours. 
I do no shoveling.

I'm older now and slowing down. So I have 100 drives now and 1 other plower. We can plow a 3" storm in about 6 hours.
I have 1 other plower that I call in on storms over 6"

1 I use Jeeps they are almost 2X the speed of trucks. I know I started with a truck.

2 I dont work for the town I dont get paid to drive around, all 100 houses are in a 3 mile radius circle 21 miles of driving to cover all my houses.

3 I garentee that my customers can get out and to work by 7:00 AM
(Well not to work just out, traffic during a snow storm can be bad)
in 28 years Ive missed my 7AM deadline once. and that by only 1 hour.

Its easy if your smart.

To the OP

If you want to learn how to get customers do a search on here for me Iv posted several times on how to do a mailing (I dont know where I posted and IM tired of re posting it). Forget advertising in the paper its a waist of $.

If you plow and do resi you HAVE to have a backdrag edge OR DP. I found a properly designed backdrag edge works better than DP.

Just my $0.02


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

JMHConstruction;2045927 said:


> Your customers are ok with waiting up to 10 hours for a small storm to get their drives done?? That was one reason I got out of residentials, everyone wanted it done 20 minutes after it stopped snowing. They didn't understand or care that we had other customers. I hated it. With the equipment I have, I make much more, without the headaches of homeowners, doing sidewalks for other companies.


We have quite a few that just want it done by 11 - 12 am (elderly). 1/2 need main drive done by 7am and then we can do the walks and circle drives after. Those are all in the same neighborhood. In our market allot of homeowners just want it done by the time they get home from work as long as they can get out in the morning. The county doesn't plow neighborhood roads till 10am - 4pm. A lot of times the next day. If it's a big storm they are not going anywhere right away.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

MSsnowplowing;2045887 said:


> Let's do the math.
> 
> Let's use a 4 hour window for plowing a 3 inch storm.
> 
> ...


As Oomkes said...Math is a Harsh Mistress

What I said is I can have a Truck making more per hour than a Truck plowing Commercial..Not talking aboot salting or sanding as you northeasters say..

I had trucks doing 10-12 $25 dollar drives an hour..Thats $250-$300 and hour..

Point is..Plenty of money to made doing driveways..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Defcon 5;2046141 said:


> As Oomkes said...Math is a Harsh Mistress
> 
> What I said is I can have a Truck making more per hour than a Truck plowing Commercial..Not talking aboot salting or sanding as you northeasters say..
> 
> ...


If I could get 5 minute driveways, and a big group all within 20 minutes of each other, I would do Resi to.

But that is not the case, driveways are spread out all over the place and everyone and their brother throws plows on and does resi.

I have seen driveways that were plowed for $15 and should have been at least $30

You can have them all.

Happy Halloween


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

MSsnowplowing;2046222 said:


> If I could get 5 minute driveways, and a big group all within 20 minutes of each other, I would do Resi to.
> 
> But that is not the case, driveways are spread out all over the place and everyone and their brother throws plows on and does resi.
> 
> ...


Not everyone can do commercial lots. Their is just not enough for everyone in the business. Nor can everyone afford the cost of doing large commercial businesses. You find your niche and exploit it. As you grow you can move onto bigger and better things.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone else dont shovel or snow blow. With that in mind make sure you still bring a shovel and a bucket of sand with you for when you get stuck. Its going to happen. I get stuck about 2 or 3 times a year each time I am able to get out with a little shoveling, some sand under the tires and putting it in 4 wheel Low.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Tip #1 get a tractor once you can afford it you'll do 10x as much work as a truck. Tip #2 dont make the mistake I did and under price the shovelling, you'll regret it later and will have to slowly get rid of them by jacking the price. Tip #3 get some of the snow plow shovels. Tip #4 This year ill be taking Neiges advice and only shovelling after the storm. No need to shovel in the middle of a blizzard to have it snowed in 3 hours later like I did.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

sell bid resi with a seasonal contract with a cap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MSsnowplowing;2045887 said:


> Let's do the math.
> 
> Let's use a 4 hour window for plowing a 3 inch storm.
> 
> ...


And yet Paul VZ says his profit margin for resi's are double his commercial.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Thats what I was going to say. He told me to after the residential, he said he thinks there will always be more money in that than commercial.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

There is a lot of money in snow. Just as in gold mining.

Problem is not whether residential verses commercial.

Just as in prospecting for gold. When you are working a bad claim you will never make good money.

Example with commercial: When the corporations hire national maintenance companies there is not much money being paid out to their sub contractors.

So depending on whether you deal directly or subbing is the key.

Residential same story you have the people that want quality service and dependability and will pay.

Then you have the people that when you get there it is all ready done because they wanted to help the college kid that knocked on their door.

In reality they took opportunity to pay the low ball price.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

MSsnowplowing;2046222 said:


> If I could get 5 minute driveways, and a big group all within 20 minutes of each other, I would do Resi to.
> 
> But that is not the case, driveways are spread out all over the place and everyone and their brother throws plows on and does resi.
> 
> ...


You cant do a drive in 5 minutes because you drive a big ass truck with a big ass plow. I cant do Com. as I drive a little Jeep with a little plow. The rite tool for the job.

You dont get a condensed rout by advertising in the paper. and yes I have $20 competitors to... about 15% of my customers came from them (or the lousy no show job they did)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

theplowmeister;2046303 said:


> You cant do a drive in 5 minutes because you drive a big ass truck with a big ass plow. I cant do Com. as I drive a little Jeep with a little plow. The rite tool for the job.
> 
> You dont get a condensed rout by advertising in the paper. and yes I have $20 competitors to... about 15% of my customers came from them (or the lousy no show job they did)


I can do a typical driveway--2 cars wide, 60 feet long (give or take) in under 90 seconds with a crew cab, short box Ram front and rear plows. Actually less than a minute, but I'll be gracious.

I can do a 150-200' long drive in 2-3 minutes with the same setup.

Give me a short box half ton and I can cut my time down even more.

Setup and operator have more to do with it than the size of the truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Driveways must be a local thing. Very few guys around here do them. I can only think of one guy here on PS that does them and he's hour north of me. Can't even remember ever seeing advertisement. 

I used to take of one lady cause she had a 1/3 of a mile drive with a downhill entrance off a busy road. Her kids payed me 75 a crack to do it. She passed on three years ago. I donated money in her honor to cancer research. 

I do miss her, her smile always refreshed the day.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

theplowmeister;2046303 said:


> You cant do a drive in 5 minutes because you drive a big ass truck with a big ass plow. I cant do Com. as I drive a little Jeep with a little plow. The rite tool for the job.
> 
> You dont get a condensed rout by advertising in the paper. and yes I have $20 competitors to... about 15% of my customers came from them (or the lousy no show job they did)


With you on that bigger isn't always better. If you're just starting out using your jeep will be great but it's dar from the best tool for the job in the long run.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

NickSnow&Mow;2046307 said:


> With you on that bigger isn't always better. If you're just starting out using your jeep will be great but it's dar from the best tool for the job in the long run.


Rely, define long run, Ive got 28 years plowing 26 of them with jeeps first two years I had a FS PU got a jeep for backup used it once never used the truck again and sold it in the spring.

Can you show a vid of your 90 second plow? Ill show you mine


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

theplowmeister;2046321 said:


> Rely, define long run, Ive got 28 years plowing 26 of them with jeeps first two years I had a FS PU got a jeep for backup used it once never used the truck again and sold it in the spring.
> 
> Can you show a vid of your 90 second plow? Ill show you mine






. This was me last year. I now have a more powerful cab tractor with an inverted blower that will be even faster. This is more like a 2 min driveway.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

theplowmeister;2046321 said:


> Rely, define long run, Ive got 28 years plowing 26 of them with jeeps first two years I had a FS PU got a jeep for backup used it once never used the truck again and sold it in the spring.
> 
> Can you show a vid of your 90 second plow? Ill show you mine


Got any videos? If you do. I would sure like to see them. A properly set up jeep can do an outstanding job plowing snow.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

JMHConstruction;2045913 said:


> On a serious note, OP, dress warm. Wear layers you can take off if you get hot. Try not to sweat and stay bundled, take off a layer as soon as you start to get hot. For the most part if you keep moving it's not too bad. Sometimes I use Hot Hands (hand warmers) and throw them in my gloves on the backside of my hands, so I can still grab things. Your blowers will do great, but invest in some good shovels. I'm getting some of the Snow Plow brand Snow Graders this year. I think for small snows they will kill it. Best tip I can give is don't blow the snow into the wind, if you can avoid it. Also just show pride in your work, people will remeber you and tell their friends about how good of a job you did.


Thank you for this!


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

theplowmeister;2046094 said:


> Im glad you like Commercial
> 
> Il stick with resi
> 
> ...


Thanks Plowmeister! I will be searching up your previous posts for sure!


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks to those who are actually giving good advice!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong with an extend cab short bed either


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;2046364 said:


> Nothing wrong with an extend cab short bed either


how about extended cab with a long bed


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

grandview;2046369 said:


> how about extended cab with a long bed


How about a crew cab long box dually lifted on 40s with 5% tint?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

grandview;2046369 said:


> how about extended cab with a long bed


We plowed with a 2002 Dodge Ram 1500 Extended Cab Regular Bed with a Boss 8'6 and had no issues. But we are also a town with longer driveways. Our average length was probably 100'


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

So are you planning to buy a plow or stick with snowblowers?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Idk, around here an average drive is two cars wide and 40-60' long. I can plow one in less that 2 minutes with my ccsb. Like Mark said, its the skill of the operator not the equipment


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

peteo1;2046569 said:



> Idk, around here an average drive is two cars wide and 40-60' long. I can plow one in less that 2 minutes with my ccsb. Like Mark said, its the skill of the operator not the equipment


I think it's both. A bad operator in a tractor should still way out preform a good operator with a single stage snow blower.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick547;2046328 said:


> Got any videos?  If you do. I would sure like to see them. A properly set up jeep can do an outstanding job plowing snow.


Nice job I thought you had a truck with plow I missed the tractor part of the post.

those drives look to be about the same size as my smallest ones.
No I have no vids of me plowing I looked up my sheets from last year, It takes me about 4 minutes to do the same size drive. AND my drives have turn arounds in them. I also push the corners back at the street instead of leaving the drive/street at 90 degree angle. Ill make some vids this winter.

Judging from the vid its hard to say but the first drive it looked like 1/2 of the snow you blowed at the end of the drive the wind blew back into the drive.

It did not look like the box plow scraped vary well, again hard to say on the vid.

Not criticizing (It looks like I am) but observing.


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

30 years in the biz last 10 resi only, to many guys fighting over commercials around here, Dodge Dakota with 7' Curtis is the best resi truck I have had, I got a Snowman pull plow for it and keep my customer base close......and mostly retired so no early mornings.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

theplowmeister;2046584 said:


> Nice job I thought you had a truck with plow I missed the tractor part of the post.
> 
> those drives look to be about the same size as my smallest ones.
> No I have no vids of me plowing I looked up my sheets from last year, It takes me about 4 minutes to do the same size drive. AND my drives have turn arounds in them. I also push the corners back at the street instead of leaving the drive/street at 90 degree angle. Ill make some vids this winter.
> ...


Yeah it was a bit windy but I don't think too much snow got in the driveway. Steal edges will cut better but I'm scared to wreck anyone's fancy driveway so I use poly. I'll get some videos of my new set up when the snow flys.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

theplowmeister;2046584 said:


> Nice job I thought you had a truck with plow I missed the tractor part of the post.
> 
> those drives look to be about the same size as my smallest ones.
> No I have no vids of me plowing I looked up my sheets from last year, It takes me about 4 minutes to do the same size drive. AND my drives have turn arounds in them. I also push the corners back at the street instead of leaving the drive/street at 90 degree angle. Ill make some vids this winter.
> ...


I think you have me mixed up with someone else in this tread. I just wanted to see some videos of a jeep plowing snow.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

OP, I came across this video, thought it might help and give you an idea with time and size. This is how you can use those new blowers. Keep in mind that in the video there is not much snow, but with under 6 inches those blowers can go as fast as you can walk.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Each market is different, but please do not say there is no money in resi drives. Check this out, I sold my business to my two brothers last year, and they sold off the commercial to Ryesrson and Chris. They are now 100% resi only and love it.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a tip on advertizing. Once you have a client stake thier drive with signs that show your name and phone. Make sure its written into your contract that these stakes are part of the deal.
If you are interested in buying them please contact Andre (514) 772-2630.
Over the years we have found no better ROI then these signs. 
Its like having billboards advertizing your service 6 months a year.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

If you are starting out and cannot afford to buy them, I think his min. is 250 signs, make your own. Get some 1x2s cut them 4 feet tall and point one end. Then paint the wood the color you want thats represents your company color. Once painted, stencil in your company name and on the other side your phone number.
here is the evolution of our signs.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Neige;2046708 said:


> Here is a tip on advertizing. Once you have a client stake thier drive with signs that show your name and phone. Make sure its written into your contract that these stakes are part of the deal.
> If you are interested in buying them please contact Andre (514) 772-2630.
> Over the years we have found no better ROI then these signs.
> Its like having billboards advertizing your service 6 months a year.


Neige are you talking about yard signs? They're illegal I'm most cities around me. The fuzz comes around and takes them all the time. Or are you talking about marking stakes with your name and number?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Freshwater;2046722 said:


> Neige are you talking about yard signs? They're illegal I'm most cities around me. The fuzz comes around and takes them all the time. Or are you talking about marking stakes with your name and number?


He's talking about making stakes like the ones in his photos.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Freshwater;2046722 said:


> Neige are you talking about yard signs? They're illegal I'm most cities around me. The fuzz comes around and takes them all the time. Or are you talking about marking stakes with your name and number?


I am talking about making stakes or having them made. We argue that they are not yard signs but driveway markers to help us find our clients.
It can be very difficult to find a client at 4 am when it dark out in a snow storm.
There are some towns that have outlawed the signs, so you may just put your name on the without a phone number. Remember these are driveway markers to help your drives find your clients.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Neige;2046732 said:


> I am talking about making stakes or having them made. We argue that they are not yard signs but driveway markers to help us find our clients.
> It can be very difficult to find a client at 4 am when it dark out in a snow storm.
> There are some towns that have outlawed the signs, so you may just put your name on the without a phone number. Remember these are driveway markers to help your drives find your clients.


Those will be OK to use.

Though the pics didn't show up when I posted my question, ???


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

This truck was a resi killer( easier to see out of than my pickup). Everything into the road and then up onto the median. No plowing forward into peoples yards, no damage and everything is clean and professional. Had to do walks always, not much choice around here. If I never had to get out of the truck I would have been in heaven. I always backed in and put both plows down, then pull forward and lift each plow individually as i reached the street. Then put the front plow in scoop and carry snow past drive and up onto the median. Having a scoop or a V-plow is key to not chasing trails in the street or losing snow back into the drive. Light snows would just be back dragged with 11' wide front plow. Truck has a freakishly tight turning radius, I don't know why, it just does. Sides of the dump drop down for easy access to blowers and shovels without the pull plow being in the way. I can't tell you how many times I was glad to have a heavy bigger truck to handle deep heavy snow with drifting. My point of all this is you don't have to have a small vehicle for drives if it's set up right.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

1olddogtwo;2046306 said:


> Driveways must be a local thing. Very few guys around here do them. I can only think of one guy here on PS that does them and he's hour north of me. Can't even remember ever seeing advertisement.
> 
> I used to take of one lady cause she had a 1/3 of a mile drive with a downhill entrance off a busy road. Her kids payed me 75 a crack to do it. She passed on three years ago. I donated money in her honor to cancer research.
> 
> I do miss her, her smile always refreshed the day.


I have a few older lady's that I take care of well.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A "yard guard", may be a useful tool for some.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Freshwater;2046757 said:


> Those will be OK to use.
> 
> Though the pics didn't show up when I posted my question, ???


Sorry about that I went back to edit to add the pics


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Neige;2046836 said:


> Sorry about that I went back to edit to add the pics


No problem. What's the cost of the pre made stakes?


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

Neige;2046699 said:


> Each market is different, but please do not say there is no money in resi drives. Check this out, I sold my business to my two brothers last year, and they sold off the commercial to Ryesrson and Chris. They are now 100% resi only and love it.


SOLD your business?! Does this mean you are out of the snow game?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

KildonanSnowRem;2047085 said:


> SOLD your business?! Does this mean you are out of the snow game?


Sort of, I now am a paid sales rep for Metal Pless, I also represent Normand inverted snow blowers along with trucbrush.
I still own part the Vanderzon commercial division until its paid off in 4 years.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

AMEN!!!

I have 6 resi's within one neighborhood. That's all I do and all I want. Pays for my fuel!



MSsnowplowing;2045869 said:


> Here's a tip, do commercial and forget about the resi. except for 2 or 3 to make your gas money for the storm.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

mark268;2047657 said:


> AMEN!!!
> 
> I have 6 resi's within one neighborhood. That's all I do and all I want. Pays for my fuel!


Just to be clear, one can make money in both resi, or commercial or both.
I sold my business, but my brothers just banked 600 grand on their resi pre-paids and it has not even snowed yet. That is a huge sum to help pay for their fuel. They are resi only now, and in all the years we have never had a slip and fall case regarding our resi clients. 
So it may not be for you, and thats ok but it can be a great business model for some.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Neige;2048695 said:


> Just to be clear, one can make money in both resi, or commercial or both.
> I sold my business, but my brothers just banked 600 grand on their resi pre-paids and it has not even snowed yet. That is a huge sum to help pay for their fuel. They are resi only now, and in all the years we have never had a slip and fall case regarding our resi clients.
> So it may not be for you, and thats ok but it can be a great business model for some.


Well put.

My ins agent couldn't think of a single slip and fall case for resi.

I do well on both, though I hate plowing resi.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Im no expert, but I think Paul would agree with me that trucks suck for resi. You cant see anything, its way too long, and who even plows driveways anyways? If you had a tractor with inverted blower or puller and normal blowwer I think you'd think of it a lot differently. If you make good money doing commercial and thats what you like stick to that.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2048883 said:


> Im no expert, but I think Paul would agree with me that trucks suck for resi. You cant see anything, its way too long, and who even plows driveways anyways? If you had a tractor with inverted blower or puller and normal blowwer I think you'd think of it a lot differently. If you make good money doing commercial and thats what you like stick to that.


If you can't see anything in a truck, how the hell do millions of people drive around in them all day every day. Come on kid...a new tractor doesn't make you king of the world.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

WIPensFan;2048899 said:


> If you can't see anything in a truck, how the hell do millions of people drive around in them all day every day. Come on kid...a new tractor doesn't make you king of the world.


Of course you can see I was exaggerating. I'm saying the visibility sucks compared to any real piece of equipment like a tractor or loader.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2048883 said:


> Im no expert, but I think Paul would agree with me that trucks suck for resi. You cant see anything, its way too long, and who even plows driveways anyways? If you had a tractor with inverted blower or puller and normal blowwer I think you'd think of it a lot differently. If you make good money doing commercial and thats what you like stick to that.


Easy there Scooter.......Do you even have a drivers license.....


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

They have this figured out in Quebec you'll never see a truck plowing a driveway. I've seen trucks plow normal 4 car driveways it's a joke. Forward and back a million times. A back blade helps but still. Never said I was an expert here but I know I'm not the only one on here that thinks this. Take a look at the big companies like Vanderzon in Quebec. I'm not trying to put down anybody's setup but when people say there's no money in residential and take 15 minutes to play a driveway it's not hard to figure out why. I'm sure some of you guys are great operators and have it figured out but if you were only doing residential would you really buy a truck?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Easy picking on scooter, he said he was no expert.

Y'all bunch of big meanies picking on teenager.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2048912 said:


> They have this figured out in Quebec you'll never see a truck plowing a driveway. I've seen trucks plow normal 4 car driveways it's a joke. Forward and back a million times. A back blade helps but still. Never said I was an expert here but I know I'm not the only one on here that thinks this. Take a look at the big companies like Vanderzon in Quebec.


Yes.....Tractors are the Cats Meow......Do you have a Drivers License???


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Defcon 5;2048916 said:


> Yes.....Tractors are the Cats Meow......Do you have a Drivers License???


No.....don't need one to see that trucks are too big and hard to maneuver in a driveway to be really productive. I'm sure they're great in certain commercial applications but don't say "there's no money in residential" when you aren't setup properly to be efficient. Not trying to start anything I just think that's maybe why some of you guys don't like it? I know there are people on here that agree with me.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;2048915 said:


> Easy picking on scooter, he said he was no expert.
> 
> Y'all bunch of big meanies picking on teenager.


I was not picking on him.......Just asking a question to gain more knowledge of the situation.....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan;2048899 said:


> Come on kid...a new tractor doesn't make you king of the world.


Could the Plow King's monarchy be in jeopardy.......

I run a reg cab F-350 and do a mix of Resi's and Commercial. My resi's are bunched together and do 14 an hour @ $35.00 ea per push. I have a shovel that drives his own vehicle and he gets a flat rate of $7.00 per for doing the walks.

Size of truck does matter depending on the layout of the driveway, in my case they're all straight, 2 cars wide and about 30-35ft deep. You should only bid work that you're equipped to handle efficiently otherwise you're leaving money on the table.

Going from a straight blade with wings to a V with wings was a huge time saver.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2048931 said:


> *Could the Plow King's monarchy be in jeopardy.......*
> 
> I run a reg cab F-350 and do a mix of Resi's and Commercial. My resi's are bunched together and do 14 an hour @ $35.00 ea per push. I have a shovel that drives his own vehicle and he gets a flat rate of $7.00 per for doing the walks.
> 
> ...


Never gonna happen......


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

BUFF;2048931 said:


> Could the Plow King's monarchy be in jeopardy.......
> 
> I run a reg cab F-350 and do a mix of Resi's and Commercial. My resi's are bunched together and do 14 an hour @ $35.00 ea per push. I have a shovel that drives his own vehicle and he gets a flat rate of $7.00 per for doing the walks.
> 
> ...


Do you keep your wings on when plowing drives?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NickSnow&Mow;2048883 said:


> Im no expert, but I think Paul would agree with me that trucks suck for resi. You cant see anything, its way too long, and who even plows driveways anyways? If you had a tractor with inverted blower or puller and normal blowwer I think you'd think of it a lot differently. If you make good money doing commercial and thats what you like stick to that.


You're correct, you're not an expert. Or experienced.

Eventually you will learn there is more than 1 way to skin a cat. One way might be better than another, but it does not make it wrong.

What if you can't afford a tractor but have to have a truck to pull mowers around? That is only example of where your assertion is flawed.

Another would be an area that receives very little snow and a tractor/blower investment can not be recovered in a reasonable amount of time.

Most of the time it is better to sit back, shut up and listen. No one learns by running their mouth. We all learn by listening and watching.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah you're right I should. Not trying to start an argument here just suggesting why maybe "there's no money in residential" for some people. I like trucks as much as the next guy just putting it out there. True, nothing wrong with working with what you have but maybe whoever said that residential sucks should look into how they can do it better. Sorry for taking over your thread OP.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Freshwater;2048943 said:


> Do you keep your wings on when plowing drives?


Wings are always on.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

NickSnow&Mow;2049060 said:


> Yeah you're right I should. Not trying to start an argument here just suggesting why maybe "there's no money in residential" for some people. I like trucks as much as the next guy just putting it out there. True, nothing wrong with working with what you have but maybe whoever said that residential sucks should look into how they can do it better. Sorry for taking over your thread OP.


Residential and commercial can both suck.

What makes them suck is the price and the equipment is not right.

What makes them money makers and not suck is when they are priced right and you have the right equipment.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

32vld;2050258 said:


> Residential and commercial can both suck.
> 
> What makes them suck is the price and the equipment is not right.
> 
> What makes them money makers and not suck is when they are priced right and you have the right equipment.


Thanks. That's what I've been trying to say but I guess it's offending some people lol.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a residential customer who is wanting a quote, they have 1393 square feet- that includes drive way and sidewalks. What do you think of my quote 

1-2 $ 25
2.1-4 $ 37.50
4.1-8 $50
Anything above is T&M


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

snowish10;2058686 said:


> I have a residential customer who is wanting a quote, they have 1393 square feet- that includes drive way and sidewalks. What do you think of my quote
> 
> 1-2 $ 25
> 2.1-4 $ 37.50
> ...


Small resi's like what you described I go 
1-6" $35.00
6-12" $45.00
12"+ $60.00

My thought is I'm not dealing with a larger amount of space to clear and there's no reason to have so many breakdowns or tiers in my price structure.


----------



## KildonanSnowRem (Oct 17, 2015)

snowish10;2058686 said:


> I have a residential customer who is wanting a quote, they have 1393 square feet- that includes drive way and sidewalks. What do you think of my quote
> 
> 1-2 $ 25
> 2.1-4 $ 37.50
> ...


$35 minimum no matter the size. But I really only do seasonal contracts soooo...


----------



## chesterlawn (Nov 9, 2005)

NickSnow&Mow;2049060 said:


> Yeah you're right I should. Not trying to start an argument here just suggesting why maybe "there's no money in residential" for some people. I like trucks as much as the next guy just putting it out there. True, nothing wrong with working with what you have but maybe whoever said that residential sucks should look into how they can do it better. Sorry for taking over your thread OP.


I saw your video and I can plow faster with my Silverado reg. cab short box than you can with that tractor. Sorry, and also at 3 am with wind and snow blowing I'm sittin in my heated truck with tunes playing.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

chesterlawn;2061341 said:


> I saw your video and I can plow faster with my Silverado reg. cab short box than you can with that tractor. Sorry, and also at 3 am with wind and snow blowing I'm sittin in my heated truck with tunes playing.


Dang chester, no need to try and get a rise. And didn't you see his thread? He's got a new one with cab, heat, and tunes. Everyone is set in their ways.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2061352 said:


> Dang chester, no need to try and get a rise. And didn't you see his thread? He's got a new one with cab, heat, and tunes. Everyone is set in their ways.


Yes new cab tractor with an inverted blower coming. I gaurentee my new inverted blower that's coming will dust any truck set up there is for residential. I'm not trying to be rude here but it's true. Maybe your Silverado (talking to the other guy JHM) was 30 secs faster than my setup last year but at what cost? Piles at the end of driveways? Who wants that?


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

Hey Nick, love your set up, was wondering how you get the tractor around? can you get away with being on the streets?

When I saw your vid I loved the way it cleared the snow but saw you outside in the wind and cold and thought no way! But with a cab... thats a whole different story. Thanks Jay


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2048912 said:


> They have this figured out in Quebec you'll never see a truck plowing a driveway. I've seen trucks plow normal 4 car driveways it's a joke. Forward and back a million times. A back blade helps but still. Never said I was an expert here but I know I'm not the only one on here that thinks this. Take a look at the big companies like Vanderzon in Quebec. I'm not trying to put down anybody's setup but when people say there's no money in residential and take 15 minutes to play a driveway it's not hard to figure out why. I'm sure some of you guys are great operators and have it figured out but if you were only doing residential would you really buy a truck?


I used to do all commercial years ago. now I think commercial is so boring!! I can't stand it!! so I dumped them all and now I have all driveways for the last 10 years. I make more and enjoy what I'm doing. 
I started my business when I was 18 years old.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jay albers;2064903 said:


> Hey Nick, love your set up, was wondering how you get the tractor around? can you get away with being on the streets?
> 
> When I saw your vid I loved the way it cleared the snow but saw you outside in the wind and cold and thought no way! But with a cab... thats a whole different story. Thanks Jay


Speaking of out in the cold. You ever get the quad set up? Curious how that went. I've been considering getting one.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

jay albers;2064903 said:


> Hey Nick, love your set up, was wondering how you get the tractor around? can you get away with being on the streets?
> 
> When I saw your vid I loved the way it cleared the snow but saw you outside in the wind and cold and thought no way! But with a cab... thats a whole different story. Thanks Jay


Hey Jay, Thanks. I live a fairly small town with lots of arms around so driving it down the roads no big deal. My new blower hasn't showed up yet but I'll get a good video once it does. It'll be even more efficient.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2064988 said:


> Hey Jay, Thanks. I live a fairly small town with lots of arms around so driving it down the roads no big deal. My new blower hasn't showed up yet but I'll get a good video once it does. It'll be even more efficient.


Farms*. I also have a pretty tight route and only do about 1/3 of my town of 35000. What do you use?


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2064922 said:


> Speaking of out in the cold. You ever get the quad set up? Curious how that went. I've been considering getting one.


I ordered the provantage and should be here tomorrow, I'm in the middle of building a cab for it as well.

my story is I did res with a blower and hated being out in the cold! I went and got a suburban with a boss plow and hated just as much. The problem there I believe is it was way to big for res driveways.

Theres just to much money on the table to just leave it there so I thought I may give it another shot.

I want to stick with res and not get into commercial. Was considering a jeep as well, but with my lawn care biz wouln't mind finding something with duel purpose. maybe a tractor with cab, or reg cab truck, or utv with cab.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

jay albers;2065003 said:


> I ordered the provantage and should be here tomorrow, I'm in the middle of building a cab for it as well.
> 
> my story is I did res with a blower and hated being out in the cold! I went and got a suburban with a boss plow and hated just as much. The problem there I believe is it was way to big for res driveways.
> 
> ...


Cool, I don't have much experience plowing with anything other than a tractor but I can tell you you won't be disappointed with a small tractor. Not that I've plowed much with a truck but the visibility, maneuverability, and obviously the ability to blow the snow is 10x better than a truck. Customers also love not having piles at the end of their driveways. An rtv would be sweet too but I don't know if it would have the same kind of power if you put a blower on it. Also not sure if they're road legal or not.


----------



## F250/XLS (Nov 23, 2014)

NickSnow&Mow;2061417 said:


> Yes new cab tractor with an inverted blower coming. I gaurentee my new inverted blower that's coming will dust any truck set up there is for residential. I'm not trying to be rude here but it's true. Maybe your Silverado (talking to the other guy JHM) was 30 secs faster than my setup last year but at what cost? Piles at the end of driveways? Who wants that?


Your right ,,last week i had to pass on 15 contract all in the same area cause i did not fit
or needed to blow it off and no holding area....

I was ok for a few but in order to be worthwhile the 20 min drive out of my route i needed all of them.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

NickSnow&Mow;2065018 said:


> Cool, I don't have much experience plowing with anything other than a tractor but I can tell you you won't be disappointed with a small tractor. Not that I've plowed much with a truck but the visibility, maneuverability, and obviously the ability to blow the snow is 10x better than a truck. Customers also love not having piles at the end of their driveways. An rtv would be sweet too but I don't know if it would have the same kind of power if you put a blower on it. Also not sure if they're road legal or not.


I know... when I was using a walk behind blower my costumers loves it, I picked up a lot just because of the fact I had a blower, I was also using it as a selling point and charging more, but using the walk behind was kicking my butt and I got burned out.
Thats why I love your setup, transportation my be the problem.
I was thinking with all the flashing lights and strobes I could get away with it but as soon as one cop says thats enough I may be screwed, also not sure if I'd be covered if something happens while on public road


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jay albers;2065141 said:


> I know... when I was using a walk behind blower my costumers loves it, I picked up a lot just because of the fact I had a blower, I was also using it as a selling point and charging more, but using the walk behind was kicking my butt and I got burned out.
> Thats why I love your setup, transportation my be the problem.
> I was thinking with all the flashing lights and strobes I could get away with it but as soon as one cop says thats enough I may be screwed, also not sure if I'd be covered if something happens while on public road


With the price tag on a tractor and set up, unless you know you can get enough business real close together (like a whole HOA or something similar) I don't think it would be efficient or worth the cost.

What about a back blade or something for the SUV? You're in the heat, and you don't have to load and unload a quad or worse a tractor every job.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

jay albers;2065141 said:


> I know... when I was using a walk behind blower my costumers loves it, I picked up a lot just because of the fact I had a blower, I was also using it as a selling point and charging more, but using the walk behind was kicking my butt and I got burned out.
> Thats why I love your setup, transportation my be the problem.
> I was thinking with all the flashing lights and strobes I could get away with it but as soon as one cop says thats enough I may be screwed, also not sure if I'd be covered if something happens while on public road


By registering a tractor or like vehicles with the state as a S.M.E. you can legally drive on public roads.
http://www.dot.state.pa.us/public/dvspubsforms/BMV/BMV Fact Sheets/fs-spme.pdf

Some may think a SMV triangle is good enough but when Officer Square Nuts see's a blower or any other snow removal equipment on the tractors he'll probably right you a ticket.


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2065153 said:


> With the price tag on a tractor and set up, unless you know you can get enough business real close together (like a whole HOA or something similar) I don't think it would be efficient or worth the cost.
> 
> What about a back blade or something for the SUV? You're in the heat, and you don't have to load and unload a quad or worse a tractor every job.


Driving the tractor is the only way to go.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

NickSnow&Mow;2065235 said:


> Driving the tractor is the only way to go.


Right, I'm just saying if he didn't have everything close by it wouldn't be worth it. For me personally when I did residential one year I had 25 places. I would have a clump of 5-10 houses in one area and then have to drive 15 or more minutes to the next (at highway speeds). With a tractor I would have HAD to get places closer together because the drive time would have been crazy.

Just food for thought for Jay, nothing against a tractor. In the right senerio you can't beat 'em.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

yeah thats why I'm dabbling with thee idea of a jeep, could use that to pull some stuff with the lawn biz as well


----------



## NickSnow&Mow (Jul 12, 2014)

JMHConstruction;2065272 said:


> Right, I'm just saying if he didn't have everything close by it wouldn't be worth it. For me personally when I did residential one year I had 25 places. I would have a clump of 5-10 houses in one area and then have to drive 15 or more minutes to the next (at highway speeds). With a tractor I would have HAD to get places closer together because the drive time would have been crazy.
> 
> Just food for thought for Jay, nothing against a tractor. In the right senerio you can't beat 'em.


Got ya. I think your totally right. It doesn't matter how efficient something is as soon as you trailer it it defeats the purpose. If you're going long distances a jeep would be cool forsure.


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

said I would post some pics of my atv cab I built so here are some.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

*Don't price yourself too low!*

After doing exclusively residentials for about 10 years now, my biggest tip would be - DON'T PRICE YOURSELF TOO LOW!!! NEVER base your sales pitch on price. I started doing that when I first started out- big mistake - it's a race to the bottom… and you'll lose in the end. Now, I am usually 30-50% priced higher than most of my competitors, I have 40% fewer clients than I had 4 years ago, and am making more money now than I did with all those extra clients…. less headaches and more $.

Keep your accounts close together- 90% of my accounts are all in one 2 square mile town- keeping them tight is the only way to have good profitability on residentials.

Do good work, be reliable, and people will hire you because they know they can count on you…. not because you're the cheapest…

OH! And don't shovel for free- way too many guys around here shovel for free (I used to be guilty of this myself actually) - now my cheapest plow only drive is $50 and takes about 2 minutes, and minimum shoveling charge is $15 for a 1.5-3" storm and increases from there….


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree wih MKWL. I use utiltiy tractors with front mount blowers, snow blowers, trucks n plows and 3 loaders with pushers. My biggest waste of time, fuel, not being effeicent in the plow trucks. If on commercial, loaders with pusher are the only way to go. Ill run circles around any plow truck on an open lot. But since I have the set up, I do utilize the trucks n plows. On driveways I use our tractors as much as possible. Biggest complaint from years past, tear up grass, piles everywhere etc. I can blow in 10 minutes roughly, a 2 stall and walks. I do not get out as our sidewalk crews is ahead, behind or keeping up with the tractors. We drive them. But Im in a smaller town and and at most I may go 1 block without doing a drive or walks. I am also on the higher end of pricing. My competitors are two brothers who have daytime jobs being a banker and teacher. There snow removal work reflects it. There either way to early bf plows are way late and daytime heat melts and there driveways are awful. But they have very little overhead compared to me....considering I do this fulltime, employee people fulltime so naturally we should be set apart from these guys.


----------



## Pcakes (Feb 10, 2016)

*Blowers and shovels*

Sorry I'm late, I just joined the site.
I was a snowblower operator and shoveler for a plow guy last year (2014/2015) in MA. It was the worst winter I can remember, and I'm in my 40's. Some advice about snowblowers; spend the money on a Honda with tracks, rather than tires. No need for the electric start either, because Honda is known for starting on the first pull. (And his does). I have used a few different makes/models over the years, and the Honda is far and away superior to all of them, in my opinion. Also, if you will transport it with a pickup using ramps, ALWAY make sure you secure the ramps to the truck somehow before loading/unloading the machine. Every time. No exceptions. You'll be glad you did. I have a friend who is a firefighter, and he told me they had numerous calls for people getting seriously hurt using wood/unsecured ramps.
As for shovels, I have always preferred plastic, with no metal cutting edge. The metal edges get caught on every little thing, which is tough on your joints, as well as your momentum. I went to an Army/Navy store and bought some kind of rifle sling to put over my shoulder, the strapped a shovel to it, so I could move from house-to-house with both hands on the snowblower, and avoid having to run back for the shovel. The shovel usually just dragged behind me, which was fine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

jvm81;2069754 said:


> I agree wih MKWL. I use utiltiy tractors with front mount blowers, snow blowers, trucks n plows and 3 loaders with pushers. My biggest waste of time, fuel, not being effeicent in the plow trucks. If on commercial, loaders with pusher are the only way to go. Ill run circles around any plow truck on an open lot. But since I have the set up, I do utilize the trucks n plows. On driveways I use our tractors as much as possible. Biggest complaint from years past, tear up grass, piles everywhere etc. I can blow in 10 minutes roughly, a 2 stall and walks. I do not get out as our sidewalk crews is ahead, behind or keeping up with the tractors. We drive them. But Im in a smaller town and and at most I may go 1 block without doing a drive or walks. I am also on the higher end of pricing. My competitors are two brothers who have daytime jobs being a banker and teacher. There snow removal work reflects it. There either way to early bf plows are way late and daytime heat melts and there driveways are awful. But they have very little overhead compared to me....considering I do this fulltime, employee people fulltime so naturally we should be set apart from these guys.


I had a feeling the two brothers were not dedicated to this profession, they were on the news one day and said we're not into this to make money, he said some people are greedy not us.LOL...


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

jay albers;2069281 said:


> said I would post some pics of my atv cab I built so here are some.
> View attachment 147961
> 
> 
> ...


Cab looks nice! That must have taken some time. But well worth it. Nice size windows!


----------



## jay albers (May 8, 2009)

Didn't really take that long.maybe 8hrs of actual work time. Probably cost about $275 all together


----------

